

PG and Silicon Valley vs. Ryan and the rest of the world POLL - rokhayakebe

No more opinions. lets do numbers.Name one startup in the valley and its direct competitor outside the valley. Then pcik which is doing better.
======
alaskamiller
Let's do it this way, here's the top 5 web products I use:

1) Firefox 2) Gmail 3) WordPress 4) Craigslist 5) Delicious

I can't even fathom anything remotely touching those products made by a
company that's outside of California. Or this state. Or this country. Silicon
Valley wins.

Hell, I'll do 5 more:

6) Ebay 7) Twitter 8) Facebook 9) Upcoming.org 10) Flickr

------
rokhayakebe
1.Twitter (inside valley) vs Jaiku (outside valley). Jaiku is the winner so
far. 1.google docs (in) vs Zoho (out). google is a winner so far although i
use Zoho

